# Problem mit DOS-Box



## Frithjoff (31. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab gerade eine C-Programm unter DevC++ geschrieben. Wenn ich das Programm kompiliere und ausführe dann wird die DosBox von Windows geöffnet und nach Programmausführung sofort wieder geschlossen. Es handeltsich dabei um eine EXE-Datei, aber auch per rechter Maustaste habe ich keinen Punkt gefunden wo man das deaktivieren kann. Wenn die die EXE über die cmd öffne, dann bleibt das Programm auch nach Ausführung offen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Danke!

 :applaus:


----------



## m@nu (31. Jan 2007)

was willst du genau? das kein cmd-fenster angezeigt wird oder dass dieses stehen bleibt?


----------



## Frithjoff (31. Jan 2007)

@ manu: das Fenster sollte nach der Ausführung einfach nur offen bleiben. Hat sich aber inzwischen schon erledigt. Die Zeile "getc(stdin);" hat Wunder bewirkt! 

Trotzdem danke!


----------

